

Ask HN: Honest reviews needed on a revamp - abhishekdesai

UPDATE: here is the test user you all can check with...<p>Username: test@test.com Password: test<p>The first user who logs in will have a slightly different experience then the second one...but I guess that should be fine.<p>Thank you :)
------------------<p>Dear HN Community,
Need your help in making this right.<p>We recently revamped joognu.com for a client. It was a complete overhaul.<p>&quot;Joognu.com is a parent-focused web-based platform that allows users to store, organize, and share their children’s experiences and memories.&quot;<p>We completely redesigned the member area where parents can upload &#x2F; view memories, create a timeline using weaver, invite family and friends, share and do lot of other stuff.<p>Joognu.com is almost 2 years old now. We launched this new version on July 10th and measured the performance till now.<p>Visually there is no doubt that this product is much better than the previous one. But looking at the data after the launch, it seems the usage is decreasing.<p>Obviously we have done something wrong.<p>Unfortunately I can&#x27;t give you access to old version for comparison but if you can give your feedback on the current version, it would be a great help.<p>I just want to know that if you are the user (mostly parents) of Joognu.com, what all things need improvement?<p>From the parent perspective, what is difficult to understand? What would be easier to understand?<p>Sorry, you will have to sign up to use and check out the member area. This is not a marketing gimmick to make more new users to Joognu.com but I seriously need to improve it as a product owner.<p>Looking forward to hear from you all.<p>PS: If you wish, I will delete your account once the feedback is given.
======
professorTuring
Ok, I will give some ideas, I will be honest.

1\. I would change the bee in the front page to a non moving image. The tilt
it's a bit annoying and it is not useful.

2\. I don't think that the red colo(u)r fits for a baby/child page. I would
change it to a more appealing light blue combination.

3\. Color scheme again, I believe the red on the footer is different than the
red on the header. Choose one...

4\. A bit more about the bee, you have a bee holding some portraits with a 15
yo child, maybe you can look for a better mascot that suits all ages or focus
into a narrower age range.

5\. What is joognu and what is weaver? Why the "w" logo is in a different
typography than the "hand made" text?

6\. After the login. The colo(u)rs are really horrible, red, purple, pink,
blue, green... It's ok to have different colors for different products but I
think you should change the way you present them, this way is very intrusive
with the main theme.

7\. It's really hard to guess what is going on into the user page. I have
clicked "weaver" and I don't know what to do... I just want to add memories
so, what the heck does "time to gift" mean? I just want to share a photo of my
boy playing baseball...

8\. Why do I need to select a "bucket" and why is it useful to me? I think it
would be better to place an "add photo" and then let the user choose the age
of something.

9\. I have more comments but... If you want we can talk by email
(professorturing -at- gmail - com )

Really, your page design and your usability is a mess (don't get me wrong, the
page works and the technology looks great). I think it will take some time to
redesign these errors.

You should have hired an usability consultant.

------
onaclov2000
Have you tried this on a slower computer? (does the target audience have a
speedy connection/computer), do they come from mobile? how does it look in
mobile? have you tracked the usage thus far? do they get to the main page and
stop, not knowing what to do?

~~~
abhishekdesai
We haven't tried it on a slower computer yet, I believe we should try it on
slower computer and connection both.

We do have a mobile app for Android so better redirect user to the android
mobile app till we have the responsive site.

Thank you for the pointers.

------
DanBC
I tried to set up an account. I chose the log in with facebook option. It
asked me for my city and mobile phone number. It wouldn't let me sign up
without giving you a phone number.

Has that always been the case?

~~~
abhishekdesai
Yes that has always been the case. Unfortunately that was a business decision
from our clients which we could not get away with. This reply may help us
prove our point further.

------
professorTuring
Why don't you just provide us a test user so we don't have to go through the
sign up process?

~~~
abhishekdesai
Username: test@test.com Password: test

